# New Ride- Dargel 250 Kat w/TRP



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Two weekends ago my old man and I picked up the new sled down in Donna. Shes a brand new 250HDX Kat powered by a Yamaha 250 SHO w/ a TRP Lower Unit. Since my pops knew Im a boat/fishing fanatic and could do a far better job than himself when it came to planning out this rig, he let me take the wheel. With his own input of course. After all hes the one payin the bill!!!!! So needless to say, after 2 months of research, planning, and convincing, along with about 1000 calls to Dargel Boats down in Donna, the "Extreme Kat" is ready for action. BTW I didnt choose the name hahaha. Its the only Dargel 25' Kat with a Yamaha ever built which of course makes it the only one with a TRP Lower Unit. Its trully a one of a kind beast. Neither the pictures or my comments can come close to explaining the amount of customization that went into this thing. I would like to give Miriam, Cleve, Jeff and everyone else down there at Dargel a HUGE Thank You for dealing with us and delivering my father dream boat to him. And let me tell you, it couldnt have been easy. My old man is crazy about attention to detail and getting what he wants. They helped us every step of the way sending pictures weekly and bringing my crazy designs/ideas to life. Thanks again. So heres some details about the boat:

25' Dargel Kat w/ Custom paint job
Yamaha 250 SHO w/ TRP
Custom 14" Riser Box
Built in Fish Box
Dual Livewells, 1 @ +/-50 gallons and 1 @ +/- 30 gallons (my estimates)
Custom Dual Front Casting Decks
Raw Water Washdown
6" Atlas Jack Plate
Interior Deck LED Lights
Underwater LEDs on the Transom
Wading Ladder Customized for my Dad, Hes gettin old
8' Power Pole Pro Series
JBL Black Box Stereo w/ipod connect
VHF Radio
Custom T-Top for us tall people out there
T-top Dry Storage Box
Dual 50 Gallon Fuel Tanks for those long hauls offshore
Garmin Touch Screen GPS (740s If I remember correctly)
Custom Aluminum on Console (Cup Holders, GPS Mount, Lure Storage, etc)
McClain Aluminum Trailer
Custom Cavitation plate
Customized Leaning Post(again we are a tall family)


I think that basically covers most of it although im sure I forgot a few things. My dad is coming down to Rockport this weekend so I can put it through its paces, so I will post performance numbers later. Let me know if you have any questions about it, Ill be happy to answer. In the mean time, here are a few pics.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations - that is a bad boy!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Must say, that boat is pretty awesome. What's the draft? Looks like it's not very much


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sweet...


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

In those pictures it had around 85 gallons of gas and 3 men. Draft was around 8 inches which was suprising for that big of a boat. I will get more exact performance numbers on her this weekend. Those few pictures of it in the water are the extent of my time on it while it was in the water(about 5 minutes). We were fishing against my dad in the Dargel Owners Tourny!! hahaha.


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

awesome.... =


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Good looking boat


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Two words, Wow and enjoy!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Can the SHO motors be ordered with the TRP gearcase? If not, did the dealer change out the gearcase for you and does it have any effect on the warranty on the motor or the TRP gearcase? 

fin


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2cool!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I was down fishing the tourney with these guys that weekend and that is one sweet boat!! Pictures do not do it justice!! Can't wait to get some performance numbers out of her and see what she can do!!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful boat, congratulations to you and your dad.....


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Fin- No the SHO cannot be ordered from the factory with the TRP. You have to order it seperately. And yes the dealer did install it for us. As far as the warranty, we were told the TRP on a 250 voids the motor warranty as far as Yamaha is concerned. There are two options to keep your warranty on the motor. The first is to get in good with a Yamaha dealer that is nice enough to honor the factory warranty despite the TRP. The second, and more reliable option, is to keep your original lower unit and whenever you take the motor in for warranty work, switch them out. The later is what we will most likely opt for since there are fewer variables in play. I think it would be far to much effort for them to investigate and prove you have actually been running a TRP.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> I think it would be far to much effort for them to investigate and prove you have actually been running a TRP.


Other than a picture of it is now on the World Wide Web.

Just messin' with ya.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

Stuart said:


> Other than a picture of it is now on the World Wide Web.
> 
> Just messin' with ya.


Beat me to it 

Personally - I would go edit the post as if it never happened.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

That is a great looking ride. Seems like you put a lot of thought into it, wish my dad would let me build what I want on his dime.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

That is one mean looking boat. Cant wait to see the numbers on it.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Stuart said:


> Other than a picture of it is now on the World Wide Web.
> 
> Just messin' with ya.


Hahahah. I say touché sir. Well hopfully that won't come up!!


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

That's the best motor I have seen pushing a Dargel. It's about time.

That is a great looking boat. Good job To the Dargel crew.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Very niccccccce!


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

el rojo said:


> That's the best motor I have seen pushing a Dargel. It's about time.
> 
> That is a great looking boat. Good job To the Dargel crew.


Appriciate it man. I love them yammies. And the trp is the icing on the cake. Agreed best motor pushin a dargel. Or any boat for that matter. Ever. Hahahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The SHO is the perfect motor for that boat since they have a ton of torque which will help that huge boat jump up quick. I have no idea why anyone else hasn't put a SHO on their Kat. Those Suzuki 4 strokes are good motors but they really struggle in the torque department and the Dargel Kat I rode in with a Suzuki 250 really struggled getting on plane. Besides the SHO, the lower torque 4 strokes are not good matches for flats boats that need torquey motors to get on plane in shallow water.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The SHO is the perfect motor for that boat since they have a ton of torque which will help that huge boat jump up quick. I have no idea why anyone else hasn't put a SHO on their Kat. Those Suzuki 4 strokes are good motors but they really struggle in the torque department and the Dargel Kat I rode in with a Suzuki 250 really struggled getting on plane. Besides the SHO, the lower torque 4 strokes are not good matches for flats boats that need torquey motors to get on plane in shallow water.


I'm guessing the one you rode on wasnt propped for getting up or something. My 250SS will hop up effortlessly on a 23' boat. I'm talking 24-2600 Rpm. May not be the SHO or whatever, but definately not as described, at least in my application.


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok ill ask what did it cost?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe Someday said:


> Ok ill ask what did it cost?


HAHA, you don't want to know!!! I know and it aint cheap, but will let TexasFlatsFisher inform you if he would like!!


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Im starting to look for another boat and this one is on my list im actually more concerned about just the boat no motor.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I'd guess that boat to be up around $90-100k...


----------



## Claybird (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll put my guess at 75-80K


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet ride! Love those Dargel kats!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome ride and congrats!!


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Claybird said:


> I'll put my guess at 75-80K


When I was in Donna I believe that boats base is 75k.... Base.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet rig. Glad to see the skeg is starting to wear. Lol. Breaking her in right. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

75K to 80K


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> Sweet rig. Glad to see the skeg is starting to wear. Lol. Breaking her in right.


HAHA. I swear sometimes my old man is oblivious to the fact that he has a jack plate. He is the worst about properly positioning the motor for a given driving condition. But I will give him the fact that its a new boat and hes got to learn it.

As for the price of this beast, a base Kat rigged with a 250 Suzuki SS and the standard equipment is right around $53,000 if I remember correctly. After all the alterations and custom work, it was in the realm of 80k.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> I'm guessing the one you rode on wasnt propped for getting up or something. My 250SS will hop up effortlessly on a 23' boat. I'm talking 24-2600 Rpm. May not be the SHO or whatever, but definately not as described, at least in my application.


You have no idea what you're talking about. There is no comparison between you LS and the Dargel Kat so it doesn't matter if your boat pops right up since the Dargel Kat is more of a barge. The Dargel Kat needs all the torque it can get and everyone knows that the new SHO's have the most torque out of any other motor on the market. Sorry I hurt your feelings by saying your motor isn't the end all be all motor on the market.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. There is no comparison between you LS and the Dargel Kat so it doesn't matter if your boat pops right up since the Dargel Kat is more of a barge. The Dargel Kat needs all the torque it can get and everyone knows that the new SHO's have the most torque out of any other motor on the market. Sorry I hurt your feelings by saying your motor isn't the end all be all motor on the market.


You serious Clark?

What I was saying is that the 250SS is far from gutless in the torque compartment. They are obviously different boats, that doesnt mean the one you rode in was propped for hole shot. Obviously Dargel feels its good enough to put on quite a few of thier 25 Kats.

Give opinions when you know what you are talking about.

All you should have said is "I'm sure that SHO gets it up better than a 175XS" or whatever motor is on your dads boat.

For what its worth, if the SHO's would have been out when I built mine, thats what it would have. First Zuk after a line of Yammaha's.

BTW OP, nice rig.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

You should have known the haters would be out in full force. Any other boat and they would have been trying to book a room with you. Any one heard from InfanousJ? Ther has been 2 Dargel threads and he hasn't ruined either one yet. Hope every thing is ok.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> You serious Clark?
> 
> What I was saying is that the 250SS is far from gutless in the torque compartment. They are obviously different boats, that doesnt mean the one you rode in was propped for hole shot. Obviously Dargel feels its good enough to put on quite a few of thier 25 Kats.
> 
> ...


don't you question jimmy there. He knows it ALL when it comes to boats and motors.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet Rig!

[email protected] sign up over @saltytexan.com with all this boat talk humor please.


----------



## MSU3456 (Jan 26, 2012)

Stupid Question.. But what is so special about the TRP lower unit compared to standard unit and prop


----------



## How I roll (Jan 23, 2007)

Well MSU, two props are better than one...until you have to buy two.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> You serious Clark?
> 
> What I was saying is that the 250SS is far from gutless in the torque compartment. They are obviously different boats, that doesnt mean the one you rode in was propped for hole shot. Obviously Dargel feels its good enough to put on quite a few of thier 25 Kats.
> 
> ...


My boat bud, I write the checks to the bank. And yeah the SHO has more torque than my 175 XS. I don't know everything, I don't even have the attitude that I do. I did ride on a sweet Dargel Kat with an SS Suzuki and my first thought was it needed a 300 hp or it needed more torque. It runs fine once its on plain, quite fast in fact but it was a little sluggish out of the hole with that 250 suzi on the back. I should have known that if I said something slightly negative, someone would post up and tell me I was wrong. Oh and Gilbert, get some new material, the whole James knows it all thing is getting old. Next time insult my weight problem hahaha.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Brute said:


> You should have known the haters would be out in full force. Any other boat and they would have been trying to book a room with you. Any one heard from InfanousJ? Ther has been 2 Dargel threads and he hasn't ruined either one yet. Hope every thing is ok.


Huh? I like the boat and the motor/TRP combo he went with.

You might have me confused.

MSU,

Helps alot with holeshot.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My boat bud, I write the checks to the bank. And yeah the SHO has more torque than my 175 XS. * I don't know everything, I don't even have the attitude that I do. * I did ride on a sweet Dargel Kat with an SS Suzuki and my first thought was it needed a 300 hp or it needed more torque. It runs fine once its on plain, quite fast in fact but it was a little sluggish out of the hole with that 250 suzi on the back. I should have known that if I said something slightly negative, someone would post up and tell me I was wrong. Oh and Gilbert, get some new material, the whole James knows it all thing is getting old. Next time insult my weight problem hahaha.


Ummmmm...hate to break it to you. But yeah, you do.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> My boat bud, I write the checks to the bank. And yeah the SHO has more torque than my 175 XS. I don't know everything, I don't even have the attitude that I do. I did ride on a sweet Dargel Kat with an SS Suzuki and my first thought was it needed a 300 hp or it needed more torque. It runs fine once its on plain, quite fast in fact but it was a little sluggish out of the hole with that 250 suzi on the back. I should have known that if I said something slightly negative, someone would post up and tell me I was wrong. Oh and Gilbert, get some new material, the whole James knows it all thing is getting old. Next time insult my weight problem hahaha.


your boat, you write the checks huh? :spineyes:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4156911&postcount=22


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Technically the full amount comes out of my bank account. We do split the bill though, so I am not mooching off of Daddy still. Ok Hmm how do I say this without sounding like a jerk.... I ride in and do a lot of reading about boats and boating. It's my passion and I love boats and fishing and everything. I have worked in the boating industry as well. I do NOT think I know it all! I do however try to use my knowledge to help others out. If you think I come across as a know it all then so be it. I know quite a bit but I love learning as well. If you knew me in person you'd know I am as humble as they come and have no problem admitting I am wrong and asking questions. Some guys like motorcyles, some like cars, I like boats. It is hard to use my knowledge for good things on here without sounding like a know it all. I am only using a keyboard so it's impossible to hear my tone or attitude. I am sorry if I ruffle feathers, I don't want enemies. It is hard to be humble on here while still trying to help out and use my knowledge. Gilbert, you invest way too much time trying to make me sound bad and a liar. It can't be fun picking through all of my posts. Really dude, get a life.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> your boat, you write the checks huh? :spineyes:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4156911&postcount=22


Burn!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I'm gay and I love Obama!


Wow dude that sucks for you!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Brute said:


> You should have known the haters would be out in full force. Any other boat and they would have been trying to book a room with you. Any one heard from InfanousJ? Ther has been 2 Dargel threads and he hasn't ruined either one yet. Hope every thing is ok.


ESAD


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Technically the full amount comes out of my bank account. We do split the bill though, so I am not mooching off of Daddy still. Ok Hmm how do I say this without sounding like a jerk.... I ride in and do a lot of reading about boats and boating. It's my passion and I love boats and fishing and everything. I have worked in the boating industry as well. I do NOT think I know it all! I do however try to use my knowledge to help others out. If you think I come across as a know it all then so be it. I know quite a bit but I love learning as well. If you knew me in person you'd know I am as humble as they come and have no problem admitting I am wrong and asking questions. Some guys like motorcyles, some like cars, I like boats. It is hard to use my knowledge for good things on here without sounding like a know it all. I am only using a keyboard so it's impossible to hear my tone or attitude. I am sorry if I ruffle feathers, I don't want enemies. It is hard to be humble on here while still trying to help out and use my knowledge. Gilbert, you invest way too much time trying to make me sound bad and a liar. It can't be fun picking through all of my posts. Really dude, get a life.


Did you ever come up with a name for your boat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> Did you ever come up with a name for your boat?


Yeah... Daddy's Boat. Just kidding, nope decided not to name it.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

James,
I appreciate your passion about boats. Experience provides good and valuable opinions. However, they are still opinions, and not facts as we all experience things a bit differently, and therefor have different views. This board is a great place to debate our views. Keep yours coming.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> ESAD


LOL... "InfantnousJ"! :spineyes: I'm gonna 'member that! :cheers:


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Just got a hold of some 25 pitch props for the boat. Cant wait to see what this thing can do!!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah... Daddy's Boat. Just kidding, nope decided not to name it.




Seriously dude...stop doggin on peoples' stuff!!!

LOL


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice boat TexasFlatsFisher, you guy's need to stop getting into arguments about nothing. TexasFlatsFisher was just showing us his new KAT, and y'all start arguing. Hey, it's not like somebody asked whats the best ridding shallowest running boat out there.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice boat TexasFlatsFisher, you guy's need to stop getting into arguments about nothing. TexasFlatsFisher was just showing us his new KAT, and y'all start arguing. Hey, it's not like somebody asked whats the best ridding shallowest running boat out there.


HAHA Thanks man! Its a sweet rig. I like it at least. Im actually suprised the Dargel haters havent shown up yet. Usually any post that has to do with Dargel turns into a boat battle.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> the whole James knows it all thing is getting old.


You can say that again......


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Well we had the Kat down in Rockport this weekend and oh boy did we run that thing. Put about 150 miles on her. Started out by headin down the surf to Cedar Bayou to fish for some trout. Storms were bouncin around us all day which made for a decently choppy/rough day. But those big catamarans just ate up everything we could toss at them. After catching about a dozen trout we decided to head out to a rig about 16 miles out. Tried best we could to steer clear of storms but still got clipped by a couple. Not close enough for rain just wind and waves. Made it to the rig only to find 5 boats tied up. Dropped down and caught some snapper and grouper. Then decided to troll before headin in. Caught one king by a shrimp boat. Anyway decided to head in for some shallow water afternoon action. I couldnt be more pleased with the Kat in some pretty dang rough water. We were able to average 27 mph all day in the surf/gulf and never got wet one time!! Then we went into some back lakes to see how the TRP would do in the shallows. Let me tell ya, that thing has a hell of a grip on the water. Easily got up without doin donuts in 12-14 inches hard bottom multiple times which blew my mind for such a big boat!! Cruised through less than 6 inches without ever feeling the bottom. All in all, I was very impressed with the performance of this rig. Only issue I saw was we were losing water pressure when we got into alot of floating grass. Never overheated but lost WP which i didnt expect with low water intakes. O yea and top speed w/ 25p props was right at 55 mph @5700 rpm. Its no SCB in that respect but plenty fast for me. Especially on such a versatile boat.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Well we had the Kat down in Rockport this weekend and oh boy did we run that thing. Put about 150 miles on her. Started out by headin down the surf to Cedar Bayou to fish for some trout. Storms were bouncin around us all day which made for a decently choppy/rough day. But those big catamarans just ate up everything we could toss at them. After catching about a dozen trout we decided to head out to a rig about 16 miles out. Tried best we could to steer clear of storms but still got clipped by a couple. Not close enough for rain just wind and waves. Made it to the rig only to find 5 boats tied up. Dropped down and caught some snapper and grouper. Then decided to troll before headin in. Caught one king by a shrimp boat. Anyway decided to head in for some shallow water afternoon action. I couldnt be more pleased with the Kat in some pretty dang rough water. We were able to average 27 mph all day in the surf/gulf and never got wet one time!! Then we went into some back lakes to see how the TRP would do in the shallows. Let me tell ya, that thing has a hell of a grip on the water. Easily got up without doin donuts in 12-14 inches hard bottom multiple times which blew my mind for such a big boat!! *Cruised through less than 6 inches without ever feeling the bottom*. All in all, I was very impressed with the performance of this rig. Only issue I saw was we were losing water pressure when we got into alot of floating grass. Never overheated but lost WP which i didnt expect with low water intakes. O yea and top speed w/ 25p props was right at 55 mph @5700 rpm. Its no SCB in that respect but plenty fast for me. Especially on such a versatile boat.


You almost had me....:rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Isn't less than 6 inches, 5 inches?


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Yes 5 is in fact less than 6. I have waded all over the area we were driving more times than I can remember and you dont have to believe me but it was no more than 6 inches deep with the tide we had that day. Not the entire lake but for stretches long enough to be considered driving through it not just passing over a shallow bar. I would post the videos of it for proof but we all know how that would end up. Anyway, the point is that the boat performed very well all around for a 25' vessel.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Just messing with you - I have seen those Kats and no doubt they run da-yum shallow.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Lotsa grass*

"Only issue I saw was we were losing water pressure when we got into alot of floating grass. Never overheated but lost WP which i didnt expect with low water intakes."

You were not the only person with grass issues, and the size of the boat did not matter. When it is calm the grass just sits and collects in big bunches.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That really is awesome being able to run in the surf, out to the rigs safely and still run in 6 inches of water in the back lakes. 55 mph on that barge with a 250 is SWEET! Awesome boat for sure.


----------



## cobia1111 (Oct 15, 2006)

*New Dargel 25 Kat*

Just got my Dargel 25 Kat last week. There are now two of a kind, almost. Mine has a 300HP Yamaha. I love the boat but I am having cavitation problems and trouble with the transducer giving accurate readings. 
Why did you use the double prop?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

He went with the TRP lower unit for hole shot purposes..kinda like 4-wheel drive for your boat. I have been on that boat a bunch and have not seen any big cavitation problems. Maybe you need to adjust your tilt and trim/jack plate settings while running??

I also would not solely rely on your transducer giving accurate depths......they always fluctuate in my experience.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I really like the lines of those boats, very nice rig. 

I fished with a guide out of SPI last fall who told me he had ridden on one of them and he told me the boat was very wet in rough water. I was looking at ordering one until he told me that.

I would love to hear your comments on this.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

cobia1111 said:


> Just got my Dargel 25 Kat last week. There are now two of a kind, almost. Mine has a 300HP Yamaha. I love the boat but I am having cavitation problems and trouble with the transducer giving accurate readings.
> Why did you use the double prop?


We put the TRP (double props) on for the hole shot. In a way it kinda makes up for the the boat being so big and heavy but you sacrifice a little top end speed and some fuel economy. I havent had any problems with cavitation at all. But the TRP lower unit probably plays a huge role in that. I have been on various other 25 Kats with normal single prop lower units and none of them had cavitation issues. It may have something to due with the prop you are using or how you have the motor tilt/trimmed out. Play around with it a bit and see where it likes to ride but my best guess from your information is its a prop issue. As for the transducer, it may have to do with where it is mounted. If bubbles form underneath it, it will give false readings.

Out of interest, what kind of numbers do you get with that 300?


----------



## LLM FINADDICT (Jul 1, 2013)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Fin- No the SHO cannot be ordered from the factory with the TRP. You have to order it seperately. And yes the dealer did install it for us. As far as the warranty, we were told the TRP on a 250 voids the motor warranty as far as Yamaha is concerned. There are two options to keep your warranty on the motor. The first is to get in good with a Yamaha dealer that is nice enough to honor the factory warranty despite the TRP. The second, and more reliable option, is to keep your original lower unit and whenever you take the motor in for warranty work, switch them out. The later is what we will most likely opt for since there are fewer variables in play. I think it would be far to much effort for them to investigate and prove you have actually been running a TRP.


Just so you know, the TRP does NOT void your motors warranty. The only part that warranty is voided is on the lower unit (TRP) since it was only rated by Yamaha for a 150 hp. This info came directly from a Yamaha rep from their HQ office in Georgia. I've called them cause I'm getting a new boat and slapping a 250 SHO and getting a TRP on it.

By the way nice sled!


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> I really like the lines of those boats, very nice rig.
> 
> I fished with a guide out of SPI last fall who told me he had ridden on one of them and he told me the boat was very wet in rough water. I was looking at ordering one until he told me that.
> 
> I would love to hear your comments on this.


Was this guide running a Shallow Sport? hahaha Im not sure what he is talking about because that 25 Kat is one of the driest, if not THE driest boat i have ever been on. And Ive been on A LOT of different boats. I've driven that Kat through all sorts of rough/windy conditions both in the bays and offshore. And trust me, Im known for pushing my equipment to the MAX. Dont get me wrong, just like any boat out there your are gunna get a splash here and there when you catch a weird wave or something. But classifying the Kat as "very wet" is basically the exact opposite of the truth.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Was this guide running a Shallow Sport? hahaha Im not sure what he is talking about because that 25 Kat is one of the driest, if not THE driest boat i have ever been on. And Ive been on A LOT of different boats. I've driven that Kat through all sorts of rough/windy conditions both in the bays and offshore. And trust me, Im known for pushing my equipment to the MAX. Dont get me wrong, just like any boat out there your are gunna get a splash here and there when you catch a weird wave or something. But classifying the Kat as "very wet" is basically the exact opposite of the truth.


Yes he was running a Shallowsport as a matter of fact.

Thanks for clearing that up. And you have a really nice rig.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

cobia1111 said:


> Just got my Dargel 25 Kat last week. There are now two of a kind, almost. Mine has a 300HP Yamaha. I love the boat but I am having cavitation problems and trouble with the transducer giving accurate readings.
> Why did you use the double prop?


We haven't found a transducer that will work above about 10 mph due to the twin step hull design. It introduces air under the Kat's hulls which breaks the suction of the tunnel, increasing speed and fuel economy. To me the benefits of the steps are way more important than a high speed sonar reading.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Yes he was running a Shallowsport as a matter of fact.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. And you have a really nice rig.


Hahaha, just for the record I have absolutely nothing against Shallow Sports. They are awesome boats, very well made and one of the best boats on the market. I just know that Shallow Sport and Dargel are the top 2 competitors in the LLM. So i figured if that guide was knocking Dargel, he probably ran a SS and was trying to "sell" you on it! :cheers:


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

My Dargel 23 Kat is supposed to arrive within 30 days. Single color hull battle ship gray, wide guide console, NO raised deck, rod lockers built into front floor of of sponsons, and rear insulated bait wells/ice chests in floor of aft sponsons, bob's action jack, Mercury 250 ProXS, Garmin Echo 70DV, fusion deck with bluetooth/xm and 2x6.5 and 2x8 wetsounds with amp, 6' power pole, racing bucket seats, and motorguide 36v Xi7 trolling motor.

Really chomping at the bit!!! Praying I will have it in time for the API Corpus tourny.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

laguna_4_me said:


> My Dargel 23 Kat is supposed to arrive within 30 days. Single color hull battle ship gray, wide guide console, NO raised deck, rod lockers built into front floor of of sponsons, and rear insulated bait wells/ice chests in floor of aft sponsons, bob's action jack, Mercury 250 ProXS, Garmin Echo 70DV, fusion deck with bluetooth/xm and 2x6.5 and 2x8 wetsounds with amp, 6' power pole, racing bucket seats, and motorguide 36v Xi7 trolling motor.
> 
> Really chomping at the bit!!! Praying I will have it in time for the API Corpus tourny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome! It's tough to be patient, I am delivering this one today and the guy is about to wet himself if he has to wait one more day :biggrin:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice looking rig!!!!!! Gonna be one happy customer


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

laguna_4_me said:


> My Dargel 23 Kat is supposed to arrive within 30 days. Single color hull battle ship gray, wide guide console, NO raised deck, rod lockers built into front floor of of sponsons, and rear insulated bait wells/ice chests in floor of aft sponsons, bob's action jack, Mercury 250 ProXS, Garmin Echo 70DV, fusion deck with bluetooth/xm and 2x6.5 and 2x8 wetsounds with amp, 6' power pole, racing bucket seats, and motorguide 36v Xi7 trolling motor.
> 
> Really chomping at the bit!!! Praying I will have it in time for the API Corpus tourny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Cleve "DARGEL BOATS" is supposed to be sending be pictures of this boat being built. When I get them I will do a "mini" build thread. This is going to be an awesome 23 KAT when we get done with her. I can't wait to see it myself !!!!!:bounce:*


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *Cleve "DARGEL BOATS" is supposed to be sending be pictures of this boat being built. When I get them I will do a "mini" build thread. This is going to be an awesome 23 KAT when we get done with her. I can't wait to see it myself !!!!!:bounce:*


Im doing the all battle ship gray, and silver vein powder coating on the aluminum out of respect for my 94 year old grandfather that is a Pearl Harbor survivor. I will put Ol'Glory some where on the boat as well.

Cannot wait to get her out on the water with the way we are rigging her out, I know I will be very pleased with the performance!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*That is way 2 COOL Brandon !!!!!!! *

*I met an old man who flew P-40's in WWII with Pappy Boyington. Those guys are real heros..............*

*He was wearing his bomber jacket with a silk scarf around his neck. It made the hair on my neck stand up !!!*

*Can't wait to see your boat....*


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice rig. Congrats.

Would it make sense to change the lower unit from the TRP to a single screw for offshore trips and back to a TRP for inshore trips???

Just asking. Seems as if you got the two lower units, then changing them would really maximize the boats capabilities and minimize on the compromises.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

My 250 Kat is in the mold right now. I've been driving myself crazy, my wife and several different cat makers for about the last five years or more trying to decide which boat to buy. It gives me great satisfaction hearing your story about fishing cedar bayou and then heading out 16 miles offshore, then running again in the back lakes etc.....

This is why I decided to go with 250 Kat and I too got the TRP on the 250 SHO. I just think it's the greatest combo for that size boat and the TRP definitely is like 4wd for any boat, I have a TRP on a 96 yammi 150 vmax that's still running strong today.

Anyway, great looking rig! When I get finally get mine, we'll have to go make some runs together. I'm hoaring my rig up a bit, so they are taking forever, it seems. But it's about to come out of the mold from what they said yesterday. I'm just glad to see your report, it's getting me all fired up.

Keep on a Kat'in!!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

congrats on a badass rig I rode in one in poc recently. boat is incredible.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally got it!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome rig!!!! Congrats!!


----------

